# The Whole Story



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

My initial post was essentially the truth although not the whole truth but the facts were what they are. 

I am a teacher and I have spent most of my career teaching overseas. I met my current wife in Chong Qing China in 2006. She understood that I was an international school teach, was delighted to join me in my travels and we spent the first 5 years of our marriage in different countries. After China, I took her to Syria, Afghanistan (where our first daughter was born), Hong Kong (where our second daughter was born) and Portugal. After Portugal, she said that she had enough of travel and either I take her to America or she would return to China. I took her to Arkansas because I have two sons from a previous marriage that live there, we bought a house and I went back overseas for another year to teach in Egypt.

While in Egypt, I was offered a two year contract at the International School of Indiana. This would have been for the 2012/2013 and 2013/2014 school years. I was happy about that, being able to spend a few years with my family. Also, my son from my older son from my previous marriage would be able to join us for his junior and senior years – so I was really happy. My wife was happy as well so we rented out our house in Arkansas and set off to Indianapolis, IN.

Yes, there were stresses on our marriage and it wasn’t a strong marriage; there were problems and we argued quite a bit. After one particular argument, in October of 2012, I was working at school and an order of protection was served by the Marion County Sheriff's department on a Friday at 3:30 pm in view of faculty, administration, students and parents. The order was issued in an ex-parte hearing; there was no trial, no witnesses were called and, in fact, *I didn't even know a hearing was taking place.* The order of protection was based solely on the testimony of my wife that she was in fear for the safety of herself and my two daughters. I was dispossessed and all I had was my credit card and $20 cash. It was a real night mare. To make matters worse, and for no reason what so ever, my 17 y/o son was also thrown out of the house. We spent 3 nights in a cheap hotel and wound up renting two rooms in a house. My son wasn't even allowed to get his textbooks which put him behind in a few AP courses. I lived in the basement of this house.

Throwing my son out was always a question in my mind. It just didn’t make sense. My ex-wife telephoned my current and begged her not to throw out my son and offered to pay the rent. My mother also called my current wife and likewise begged that she not throw her grandson out and also offered financial assistance. My current wife needed the money because she wasn't working at the time and I certainly wasn't going to give her a dime and she could have probably used help with two little girls so it didn't make sense that she had the Marion County Sheriffs Department remove my son as well.


Anyway, fast forward about 4 months to February, 2013. My wife suddenly is no longer afraid of me, vacates the protective order and we reconcile. Honestly, I was just glad to get out of a basement and back into my bed. I was still confused by the whole ordeal because I never threatened or laid a hand on my wife, it was just one of our many fights and nothing out of the ordinary. I was happy to get back together with her. However, damage was done. First of all, the International School of Indiana cancelled my contract for the 2013/2014 school year. Of course they said that it had nothing to do with the restraining order being served at the school but I disagree. My evaluations were all excellent and when I left, I received an excellent reference from the high school principal. Second of all, my ex-wife insisted that my son return to Arkansas after the 2012/2013 school year. She was furious about what happened. 

For my part, I went back overseas. First I went to China for the 2013/2014 school year. Then I went to St. Thomas in the Virgin Islands for the 2014/2015 school year. While I was in St. Toms, in November of 2014, my wife asked me to come home to Indiana because she needed help with our daughters. She was finishing a nursing degree and was in the clinical portion of the program and needed my help. At the end of the Fall semester, 2014 I returned to Indiana and got an online teaching job with a k12 school, which is where I am currently teaching. 

Everything was going fine until about 10 months ago when I discovered some very graphic texts that detailed an affair between with my wife and a man by the name of - Donald Duck. Here is the point: *The dates of the texts indicate that the start and end of their affair correspond to the date that the order of protection was issued and then vacated.* So even though the affair happened 3 years ago, my D-Day is about 10 months ago. I have no evidence that my wife has been in touch with D. Duck except that I found that she searched his name on FB about a week ago. 

I want to emphasize again that the text messages show that almost *immediately after this ex-parte order of protection was issued, my wife and DD began a physical affair in my house, in my bed and with my 3 y/o and 5 y/o daughters in the bedroom next door. The texts also show that almost immediately after the affair ended, my wife had the order of protection against me vacated.* 

You know, in cases of adultery there is a saying: “There’s no such thing as a coincidence.” If my wife is to be believed, these texts show two coincidences because she says she didn't even meet this guy until after the TRO was issue. I say bullsh!t. The order of protection was not taken out because she was in any kind of fear for her life or the lives of my daughters but rather because she wanted to enjoy a physical relationship with D.D. and therefore wanted both me and my son out of the apartment. She continues to insist it was two big coincidences. In fact, she says we were separated. In her wayward mind, having me removed with a protective order constitutes a separation. Like I said in my first thread: no remorse on her part, no regrets, no apology even to my son - a heartless shrew.

It does get better. It turns out that Donald Duck is a convicted felon sex offender. The irony here is that on the pretense of protecting herself and my daughters, my wife let a sex offender in the house and allowed that sex offender to have contact with my then 3 y/o and 5 y/o girls. In all fairness to my slvt wife, she didn’t know this about her AP and in fact, she didn’t even know he was married. At some point, Donald Ducks wife found out about the affair, contacted my wife and said that’s my husband and we have four kids together. At that point, my wife immediately ended the affair and shortly thereafter, vacated the order of protection. 

Now to the unprotected sex. After my D-Day, (about 10 months ago) I experienced Hysterical Bonding. Hysterical Bonding is a very real thing! In the months right after D-Day, we were having sex two and three times per day – and we were having unprotected sex. Why would I insist on unprotected sex? Well, in the texts I found, what I realized was that my wife and her AP were having unprotected sex. After out second daughter was born, I could not touch my wife unless I had a condom on. Actually they were enjoying a sexual relationship that I never got to enjoy and it was more than just unprotected sex but that’s a whole other issue and I already mentioned it in other posts. Anyway, and I know it was very foolish of me and I regret it but I insisted on not using condoms and that's probably how she got pregnant but at the end of the day she is a slvt so really knows. I point it arbitrarily at 99% chance it was my baby. 

At some point after D-Day, but before she got pregnant, I informed my current head of school I would not be returning for the 2016/2017 school year and got a job in Costa Rica and I leave in August. 

After what she did to me and especially to my son, her step-son btw who she is supposed to protect and all for the sake of a married sex offender (whether she knew it or not) - well excuse me if I can't help but think "yeah b!tch, you got what you deserved."


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

You missed part of your story. Yesterday, at her 16 week checkup, she learned that the baby died. YOUR baby, and you couldn't care less.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

> You missed part of your story. Yesterday, at her 16 week checkup, she learned that the baby died. YOUR baby, and you couldn't care less.


No, it's your reading comprehension that is missing. Like I said, excuse me if I can't help but feel "yeah b!tch, you got what you deserved."


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

americansteve said:


> No, it's your reading comprehension that is missing. Like I said, excuse me if I can't help but feel "yeah b!tch, you got what you deserved."


What she deserved? What a horrible thing to think, let alone say.

She deserved you to take your evidence to the police and have her prosecuted for filling a false police report (resulting in the order of protection against you). 

She deserved you divorcing her and getting custody of your two little girls because she was dumb enough to let a convicted sex offender into the house. 

She did not deserve to have the life inside her extinguished. A life that could be your child. That baby is the only innocent one in this story.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

americansteve said:


> No, it's your reading comprehension that is missing. Like I said, excuse me if I can't help but feel "yeah b!tch, you got what you deserved."


No, it's you who needs to get what you deserve. I hope she wakes up and kicks you out again... this time, for good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

> She deserved you to take your evidence to the police and have her prosecuted for filling a false police report (resulting in the order of protection against you).


You think I didn't!
The IMPD, the prosecutors office, the mayor's office, the governor's office - all disgraceful pigs in my my opinion! Every news outlet in Indianapolis, radio, TV, print - also disgraceful pigs!

At every turn, I'm told to "move on" and "let it go."
There is nothing that can be done and I was told by two detectives that if I "kept it up" meaning if I continued to send out scatter-shot emails and making phone calls - basically just telling the facts of the matter and my side of the story, I would be arrested for harassment.

*There is nothing that can be legally done.* 
It is a national disgrace. Check this site out:

https://restrainingorderabuse.com/


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> americansteve said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's your reading comprehension that is missing. Like I said, excuse me if I can't help but feel "yeah b!tch, you got what you deserved."
> ...


His bitterness is leading him to make this awful statement.......but don't ever forget that her choices and actions...cheating and unlawful/terrible treatment of him and his son ......laid the foundation for his bitterness. They simply need to divorce and end this mess of a marriage. Why stick up for her? He didn't cause the miscarriage......but she certainly caused the affair and restraining order.


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

> His bitterness is leading him to make this awful statement.......but don't ever forget that her choices and actions...cheating and unlawful/terrible treatment of him and his son ......laid the foundation for his bitterness. They simply need to divorce and end this mess of a marriage. Why stick up for her? He didn't cause the miscarriage......but she certainly caused the affair and restraining order.


I appreciate this comment and I think if anyone thinks I'm trolling or making things up, I've provided enough information that they can verify what I'm saying. I guardsmen you, ISI knows me because I have been putting them at the center of this for the past 10 months - and they don't like it. No matter what they say, I lost my job because the order of protection was served at my school and I think the sheriffs office did that on purpose.

Divorce or not, I'm leaving in a few months. That might be enough. We are entangled financially so divorce could cause hardship. I don't know what'll happen but not having this new baby does make things easier.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

oneMOreguy said:


> His bitterness is leading him to make this awful statement.......but don't ever forget that her choices and actions...cheating and unlawful/terrible treatment of him and his son ......laid the foundation for his bitterness. They simply need to divorce and end this mess of a marriage. Why stick up for her? He didn't cause the miscarriage......but she certainly caused the affair and restraining order.


Honestly? I don't believe a single word Steve has posted. But, when he started posting about his supposed attempt at 180, I lost any respect I *might* have had for him. At one point, he started saying the baby was more than likely not his... which does not fit with any part of the time line he has laid out. So, I don't believe him. And, of he is, indeed, a real person, I am starting to wonder if *he* has remained faithful.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## youlookfamiliar (May 20, 2016)

For those who missed it on Reddit - 


"I slayed the ****!
submitted 3 days ago by ****slayed
I'm here to brag and I just want the reddit world to know: I slayed the ****! So 10 months ago I discovered that my **** wife had an affair in 2012 to 2013. The **** had a TRO taken out on me, had me served at my work and also had my son from a previous marriage - her stepson- also thrown out. For three months, my son and I lived in a basement and it was hell. Then just as suddenly, she vacated the order. I had no idea what was going on but so anxious was I to get back into my bed, I chalked it up to a wake-up call and we reconciled.
10 months ago, I found out the truth. The **** had a 3 months long affair in my house, in my bed with a felon sex offender! This POS had contact with my young daughters. When I found out, I contacted the Indianapolis Police Department, Child Protective Services and the Marion County Prosecutors Office to investigate abuse of restraining order and a possible sexual assault by a convicted sex offender on my daughters. These scumbags all just shrugged their fat pig shoulders, stuffed that next jelly donut in their mouth and told me to "move on."
But not me: I'm a ****slayer and I slayed this ****!
I just got the dumb **** pregnant and she just got a new job - her dream job - as a nurse at the VA. And I'm going to Costa Rica!
Now the dumb **** is pregnant, has two little girls and just doesn't know how to manage if I leave! She's destroyed!
I slayed the stupid **** and she knows I'm going to hook up with a Tica.
Damn - am I bad or what!

Here are his replies:

You got it - 2 little girls and a pregnant **** while I ***** it up in Costa Rica. Hey - but I fully intend to learn how to surf!
FYI - all you bleeding hearts: I AM NOT trolling. I got the **** pregnant and right after she got her dream job and I leave at the end of July for sunny Costa Rica.
This is how we should do ****s and all I can say is she should have thought about that when she let a sex offender in my bed and sucked his ****.
I bet she regrets it now, the stupid ****.
ohhh yeah - I'm a **** slayer and that's sure to bother some ****s! **** them kids and blame their **** mom! She brought a sex offender into my bed and the state of Indiana did nothing so I handled it. I got the dumb **** pregnant and just when she got her new dream job. Whatever will the **** do? But look it like this - I didn't take a life out; I didn't kill her or her sex-offender lover. I brought a life in. I gave life. I'm a life giver.


CPS came and went? Told by a detective to stop harassing the OM? Restraining order dropped from the sky? Eff your kids? Your post history is a gold mine of crazy. And no, I'm not excusing your wife for the horrific waves of betrayal she's brought you. Gotta wonder - has everyone suffered enough to your satisfaction yet, Slvt Slayer? Still looking to leave your kids to wh0re it up in sunny Costa Rica?


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

> Honestly? I don't believe a single word Steve has posted.


I gave you the name of the school I was at - give them a call!
Please! Please! Please! Give them a call!
They'll verify it.

Tell them, I'm trashing them at every turn!

I would love to give more details but TAM admin would just ban me.
I may have gone to far giving the name of the school.

Every word is true though - this is what goes on in the "land of the free." What a joke this country is yeah?


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

> Still looking to leave your kids for sunny Costa Rica?


I sail on the morn!
Which means end of July!


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

How awful, I feel sorry for the children.

Your wife and you deserve each other's nastiness.

She was wrong sending you to jail, she was wrong taking you back, she was wrong in cheating on you
You were wrong in reconciling after she sent you to jail, you were wrong in being happy for the miscarriage.

You two need to part ways. To each their own.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Love these stories.. makes my issues seem like a walk in the park!


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

> She was wrong sending you to jail


See this is how small misrepresentations start and then the likes of @Maricha75 start questioning the truth.

I never said that she sent me to jail.

She took out an exparte temporary restraining order, which means ( and this happens all the time in the so-called "land of the free") a secret, dirty little hearing took place that I knew nothing about and no witnesses were called and I had no chance to protect myself. My constitutional rights were violated and I was dispossed but I was not sent to jail.


----------



## higgsb (Apr 4, 2016)

> Love these stories.. makes my issues seem like a walk in the park!


Well I'm glad my problems are making your day just a little bit better.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

ne9907 said:


> How awful, I feel sorry for the children.
> 
> Your wife and you deserve each other's nastiness.
> 
> ...


Ditto. Although in a sad sort of way that miscarriage was a blessing - what child deserves THESE two as parents?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Remember folks, this guy is a teacher.

A mother-frickin' teacher.

Yikes.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Another thread and more of your rage fille "me me me me" posting. It's why I corrected the other poster in your last thread. I do like how you confirmed what Maria said, while trying to claim she had poor reading comprehension. That was pretty funny.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

"What a joke this country is yeah?"

No, but some of the citizens certainly are. Frankly, I find it embarrassing that you are being seen as a typical American by foreign students.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

One element of Steves story I have some experience with is that he married someone from outside of his own culture. If his story sounds contrived it may be because multi-ethnic relationship can be very different from what many people are used to. Often the problem is that neither partner understands the nuances of the others language. It could be that Steve has a reasonable command of Mandarin, but almost none in his wifes local dialect.

Tamat


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

"_Anyway, fast forward about 4 months to February, 2013. My wife suddenly is no longer afraid of me, vacates the protective order and we reconcile. Honestly, I was just glad to get out of a basement and back into my bed. I was still confused by the whole ordeal because I never threatened or laid a hand on my wife, it was just one of our many fights and nothing out of the ordinary. I was happy to get back together with her. However, damage was done._" 

The damage that was done is brain damage my man. It likely happened and has been your problem well before this incident. If your life and attitude is anything close to real, your a moron for staying in it thinking its going to get better. The only bigger blockhead is your old lady for her part in perpetuating this marriage. Each of you need to see psychiatrist.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Naw, the cultural issue was raised and isn't why people have become irritated with his story. I married outside of my culture and he posts stuff which has little to do with those issues. Having kids, not growing up, traveling consistently and leaving a mother at home by herself is a recipe for disaster, which transcends cultural differences.
In all of these threads he barely accepts responsibility for his actions and no, I am not talking about the affair. When he does there is always some type of blame shift towards his wife. When people disagree, he loses his mind, starts with the insults and then blames us for not understanding.


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

ne9907 said:


> How awful, I feel sorry for the children.
> 
> Your wife and you deserve each other's nastiness.
> 
> ...


Yes yes and yes.......they need to stay apart for the good of everyone around them. ...especially the children.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

americansteve said:


> See this is how small misrepresentations start and then the likes of @Maricha75 start questioning the truth.


Excuse me??? I am questioning the validity for ONE reason. YOUR OWN WORDS. I read your post on reddit, after @youlookfamiliar posted it here. I read YOUR OWN WORDS on your other threads. So, if ANY "misrepresentation" has been done, it has been by YOU and you, ALONE!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> When people disagree, he loses his mind, starts with the insults and then blames us for not understanding.


Makes you wonder how he treats his wife. Maybe the order of protection was in order.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Another thread and more of your rage fille "me me me me" posting. It's why I corrected the other poster in your last thread. I do like how you confirmed what Maria said, while trying to claim she had poor reading comprehension. That was pretty funny.


Awww, thanks philly! I enjoyed that, too! 😆

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

I would LOVE to hear her side of the story. I know some people beat her up, but I understand why she married him thinking he'd stop traveling when they had kids. I bet a large percentage of us said things and did things when we were getting married that changed. After we swore up and down things would stay the same. No, I am not just talking negative stuff like affairs or going sexless either.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Why do we need this spread across four different threads for trickle truth, assuming any of this is real to start with.

The more story you tell the more questions get raised.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

americansteve said:


> I gave you the name of the school I was at - give them a call!
> Please! Please! Please! Give them a call!
> They'll verify it.
> 
> ...


Lol yea, give them a call. Sure. Except one problem with that. They will tell anyone who calls that they cannot comment on that. So, you covered your bases well. Well done!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Isn't opening multiple threads on the same thing against the forum rules too?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> Isn't opening multiple threads on the same thing against the forum rules too?


I think so...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

You ex sounds like a horrible human being and if your story is accurate, she has wronged you terribly. And yes I personally know of women who completely fabricated abuse stories - with photos of bruises created with makeup and all... - to get the guy out of the house so they could screw their lover.

But I believe there is also something important missing from your story, and that is some introspection.

It may be too soon for you to question your own actions but it is very concerning to me that you:
1. Aside from "your" son, you don't seem concerned for your children with all the time you've spent away from them. You do mention her AP turned out to be a sex predator, but it seems like you voluntarily go overseas for long periods of time. That must be very hard on all your children.

2. Also, not that it justifies her behavior, but you never mention how hard it must have been on her moving all over the place. Even if she thought she wanted to I'm sure the reality was very different than she imagined. You did move to AK for her, but it sounds like you were still gone a lot.

3. In the final scene where she's pregnant but doesn't want to be, you say that serves her right - but that's your unborn child too. Maybe it's how you write, but you sound very disconnected from any children you had with her.


With that said, I can't imagine how infuriating what she did to you would be. And you are right -- "the land of the free" is a joke anymore. Police and other government entities can pretty much do whatever they want - confiscating money and property and issuing fines without ever proving any wrongdoing on the citizen's part. You usually don't hear about this crap until it happens to you.

I hope things turn around for you and that all your children are alright and you're making sure they know they are important to you.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

@WorkingWife, there is a LOT missing from his story. But one thing that stood out to me, in your post, was about the pregnancy. He didn't say she is pregnant but doesn't want to be. She WAS pregnant. In his 180 thread, he revealed that she went to her 16 week checkup and learned the baby died in utero... yesterday. And that is where his "serves the b!tch right" comes into play. She had an affair three or four years ago, so it "serves her right" that the baby she and Steve conceived together is now dead. Logic? :scratchhead: smdh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

For those who have forgotten, you can click on any forum member's name and it will take you to their profile. On the profile, you can click on the User Lists dropdown arrow, and you'll see it there:

"Add to Ignore List"

Then you don't need to burden your soul with reading that forum member's posts ever again.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes, or we can discuss the left out parts of the story as long as we aren't malicious. This isn't an advice thread, it is supposed to be a truth/vent thread. He is telling people his newest full version, asking no advice and others are relaying the information he left out.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

oneMOreguy said:


> His bitterness is leading him to make this awful statement.......but don't ever forget that her choices and actions...cheating and unlawful/terrible treatment of him and his son ......laid the foundation for his bitterness. They simply need to divorce and end this mess of a marriage. Why stick up for her? He didn't cause the miscarriage......but she certainly caused the affair and restraining order.


Was it a miscarriage? Or did she intentionally cause it to abort. If it was not his, but the child molesters baby maybe she wanted it gone and did something to rid herself of it. 

I agree, it is always a tragedy when a baby is miscarried.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> Was it a miscarriage? Or did she intentionally cause it to abort. If it was not his, but the child molesters baby maybe she wanted it gone and did something to rid herself of it.
> 
> I agree, it is always a tragedy when a baby is miscarried.


The OM was, at most recent (gleaned from Steve's posts), 10 months ago... that was his apparent D-day, but from what he has said, it was in 2013. His wife was only 16 weeks pregnant. The baby was Steve's. And, he stated in one of his other threads that it was a missed miscarriage. She went to the 16 week checkup, alone, and learned the baby died in utero. She came home and meekly asked him to drive her to work (and he believed the 180 had worked at that point because she was crying.  ). He found out later, when their older daughter asked how the appointment went, that the baby was dead and she was getting a D&C. 

Now, about the OM... where was it stated that he is a child molester? I saw sex offender, but not child molester. Sex offender can be anything from someone peeing on the side of the road to a rapist... and it has not been stated where he falls on that spectrum.

So, I say again... a lot does not fit here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> The OM was, at most recent (gleaned from Steve's posts), 10 months ago... that was his apparent D-day, but from what he has said, it was in 2013. His wife was only 16 weeks pregnant. The baby was Steve's. And, he stated in one of his other threads that it was a missed miscarriage. She went to the 16 week checkup, alone, and learned the baby died in utero. She came home and meekly asked him to drive her to work (and he believed the 180 had worked at that point because she was crying.  ). He found out later, when their older daughter asked how the appointment went, that the baby was dead and she was getting a D&C.
> 
> Now, about the OM... where was it stated that he is a child molester? I saw sex offender, but not child molester. Sex offender can be anything from someone peeing on the side of the road to a rapist... and it has not been stated where he falls on that spectrum.
> 
> ...



He also stated that she didn't know was a sex offender and that he was married, and that she ended it when she found out. 

And he's soooooo concern about his kids that he has no problem abandoning them. He is either a selfish POS of epic proportions or he's yanking everyone's chain.

Her only mistake was not finding a decent guy to replace him. Hopefully she'll correct that and find a real man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Maricha75 said:


> @WorkingWife, there is a LOT missing from his story. But one thing that stood out to me, in your post, was about the pregnancy. He didn't say she is pregnant but doesn't want to be. She WAS pregnant. In his 180 thread, he revealed that she went to her 16 week checkup and learned the baby died in utero... yesterday. And that is where his "serves the b!tch right" comes into play. She had an affair three or four years ago, so it "serves her right" that the baby she and Steve conceived together is now dead. Logic? :scratchhead: smdh
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Oh, how horrible. I saw your post where the baby died, but I didn't realize that was what "served her right" -- since he mentioned not using protection and didn't mention the miscarriage, I thought he posted that before the baby died.

There is something else I can't wrap my head around. OK, so she show no remorse and gives no apology for the restraining order and all the damage that did. Yet they get back together. That seems weird. Regardless, he doesn't learn of the affair until 10 months ago. If I'm reading correctly, *after *learning of the affair they stay together, and have lots and lots of unprotected sex.

So if he feels she is an evil slvt, why are they together and having all this sex? Then he doesn't say that she did anything new wrong, but he just informs everyone he's going to Costa Rica.

Unless he left out some new details, or maybe they're in another thread, it sounds like the whole marriage recovery was just a revenge act on his part where he got lots of sex, more and more bitter, and now is abandoning his entire family. But maybe there are missing details.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

I even feel sorry for the imaginary children, both the OP's and the poor souls in his floating classroom.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

alte Dame said:


> I even feel sorry for the imaginary children, both the OP's and the poor souls in his floating classroom.


Oh dear. I spend too much time on TAM already, but clearly I've missed some posts regardless.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Only read the first line...

Didn't get any further than that...

THE WHOLE STORY? After we've all gone round and round the Maypole a hundred times??

Sorry for your pain, but I'm not buying any of it....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Steve, do yourself, and everyone else, a favor, go to Costa Rica....... *NOW,* don't even wait until late summer, just go.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

americansteve said:


> I gave you the name of the school I was at - give them a call!
> Please! Please! Please! Give them a call!
> They'll verify it.


For realz?

Begging us to prove you're a real person?

:wtf:

You must have tremendously low self esteem... is all I can say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## niceguy28 (May 6, 2016)

She definitely sounds trifling man. No question about it. If she purposely had you kicked out so her AP could come over then that is whole other category of griminess. That said, you are angry and rightfully so but you need to temper some of that anger with the fact that you played a HUGE role in what happened. What'd you think was going to happen when you left her at home for years at a time having fun living the single life while she raised your kids? Were you faithful during your overseas trips? If you weren't your wife might have been able to find evidence. TBH and I hate to say this, but in this situation your wife is like someone who robbed a store. Yea she did it and it was wrong but the person, you in this situation, that gave her the gun, the ammo, and directions to the store also shares some of the blame.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

americansteve said:


> No, it's your reading comprehension that is missing. Like I said, excuse me if I can't help but feel "yeah b!tch, you got what you deserved."


Yeah AS. It is all our fault. Our comprehension that is at fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Those little girls are your Daughters my friend and I dont know how can you be so cold towards them. This really makes me sad.
Try and be a better Father. 

Your wife is wrong because she cheated on you,but you are not better person then she is.

Such a sad story.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

He hasn't stopped traveling in a DECADE. In his other threads he constantly talks about how she KNEW he was going to keep traveling to these new and exotic locations. Sometimes, being a better parent means moving on so, the children have better stability.


----------

